# Lets see some custom lawnmower cutting/hauling setups



## ccarpen4753 (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to see some of the lawnmowers everyone uses and see some customised and purpose built setups. Getting an extra mower and want some ideas.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 26, 2011)

here's one of mine from a few years ago. Both drive axles worked and it had a good amount of traction. I later came out the side of the motor and put a small tubular muffler on it and welded a zoom tube to it so it had a 3' stack on one side. Thought my ears would bleed when I ran it. I used it for pulling junk around and to rough mow tall stuff.


----------



## ric5141 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> here's one of mine from a few years ago. Both drive axles worked and it had a good amount of traction. I later came out the side of the motor and put a small tubular muffler on it and welded a zoom tube to it so it had a 3' stack on one side. Thought my ears would bleed when I ran it. I used it for pulling junk around and to rough mow tall stuff.


 
cool looking rig....


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> here's one of mine from a few years ago. Both drive axles worked and it had a good amount of traction. I later came out the side of the motor and put a small tubular muffler on it and welded a zoom tube to it so it had a 3' stack on one side. Thought my ears would bleed when I ran it. I used it for pulling junk around and to rough mow tall stuff.


 
How'd you add the extra rear wheels? I just so happen to have two spare garden tractors laying around and one is going to be turned into a wood hauler...the other has no purpose yet, maybe use it for parts?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 26, 2011)

a neighbor had the same mower w/a rod hanging out of the block, so I just cut the rear deck/trans off and used some 1" sq tube to brace it up. Then I made some spacers from round pipe and welded a couple pulleys that were the same size to the top of the existing horizontal pulley that drove the trans. put a belt between them and was done. 

If I do a version two it will pivot in the center (L/R yaw) like a Coot so it'd keep better traction on rough terrain better.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 26, 2011)

NICE! I'm sending this pic to my old man. He runs a small *** repair business out of his house and has tons of parts laying around.


----------



## Vangellis (Oct 26, 2011)

Nothing custom, just what I use for getting wood off the neighbors property.

2005 Simplicity Conquest with a 17 cu.ft. Brinly trailer. A couple vids and some pics.

































Kevin


----------



## brokenbudget (Oct 26, 2011)

not a very good pic, but i use this quite often to go get a few pieces:msp_cool:




wheelhorse 312-8.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, here’s the story on this one.
It’s a late 1960’s Sears/Craftsman that I acquired in a trade in 1981 (I traded a shotgun for it). It mowed my grass until 1992 when the deck became worn beyond repair. It’s been hauling wood out’a my woodlot for the last 19-years. Built near as well as a small bulldozer; solid heavy steel construction throughout. The engine is a HH100 Tecumseh. The transaxle is cast iron and consists of a 3-speed transmission and a 2-speed axle which makes for 6 forward gears and 2 in reverse. Put it in low-gear/low range and top speed wouldn’t pass a slow turtle but it sure will pull… as long as it can keep traction.





In order to increase traction I put tubes in the rear tires, filled them with calcium chloride solution and added 4-brake rotors per side, which increased weight to well over 100-pounds per wheel. I cut down an old set of tire chains (the kind with ice spikes) that I had lying in the shed to add more traction. I also wanted it to start, even when the temperature dropped below zero… That’s an 850 CCA truck battery on the back and it supplies plenty of spark and crank to get ‘er running in any weather. The battery weight added a bit more traction.





I had problems with the trailer tongue hitting the rear tires and binding it up when turning in tight spots. I built the hitch bar to extend the ball back some and attached it in 4 places… front and aft on the frame. It has the added benefit of keeping the tractor from coming over backwards when pulling heavy loads uphill. The hitch bar lets me make sharp turns in tight places when pulling a trailer... way tighter places than an ATV can get into. And I’m thinking it will pull heavier loads than most ATV’s could muster.





Years ago my daughter smashed into the corncrib, destroying the front grille and such. I built this heavy-duty front end and bumper from tube steel. That bumper has saved a ton of “wreckage” over the years. At one time I had a second trailer ball mounted up front on the bumper… also handy.





Just this spring I added the 3000-pound winch. It can be used to pull the tractor out of a mud hole if needed but that ain’t its main purpose. I use the winch to pull trees in a direction opposite the natural lean when felling so they land in open areas, making it easier to buck. I also use it to pull snags down and felled trees out of the brush. I chain the hitch bar to a tree otherwise the winch would just pull the tractor forward. By rigging the snatch-block pulley I can apply 6000 pounds of winching force… which will do a lot of work for ya’. Good thing I have that 850 CCA battery on the back to power the winch, huh?


----------



## s219 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool tractor Whitespider. We had a similar age Craftsman when I was growing up, and it was quite rugged. The frame plate on that was about 5/16" thick (compared to 1/8-3/16" on a modern yard tractor). They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 26, 2011)

Bbudget whats with the Stang in the background?


----------



## brokenbudget (Oct 26, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Bbudget whats with the Stang in the background?


 
on going project very ongoing:jester:


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am going to be getting one similiar to the murray, but without the extra axle.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Oct 27, 2011)

*forgot to put mine up*

View attachment 204538


Here is mine, with the boss at the wheel. Early 80's jd185.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice looking rigs guys, once I get mine going I'll have to share.


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 204554

View attachment 204553


Here are mine. I have a JD 318 and a 300. I LOVE the 318. Power steering and plenty of power. The 318 is a little monster in the woods too. I have the rear bar style tires filled with fluid which gives it plenty of traction. We use it to skid logs to an open area in the woods, then we buck them up. The 300 then grabs the rounds and hauls them to the gooseneck trailer. I also use the 318 to pull down snags. Really amazing what it can do!
I have a 4-way hydraulic blade that fits either tractor that works well for clearing trails and pushing brush piles.
The home made trailer you see attached to the 318 is for hauling large rounds, but it doesn't get used much anymore. Instead, we cut the large rounds in half out in the woods. Much easier to handle and split.
When we are splitting onsite we use the 318 to supply the splitter crew with 17 cubic foot agri-fab trailers loaded with rounds. We are able to back the trailers in on each side of the splitter and keep the splitter fed quite easily. 
I want to post a thread of our firewood process, but haven't collected enough "action shots". It works quite well, and I agree with Whitespider, I don't think an ATV could do what my garden tractors do.


----------



## zogger (Oct 27, 2011)

*Wheelhorse*



brokenbudget said:


> not a very good pic, but i use this quite often to go get a few pieces:msp_cool:
> 
> wheelhorse 312-8.



Nice ride. I have a model c-101, it is the only tractor I actually own. Before we moved here, I used it for dragging logs out and big landscaping rocks around. My traction advantage was/still is the tiller mounted on the back. along with a lot of added weight in the rear, if I started to get stuck I would throw the PTO on, engage the tiller, and drop it down. All them tines grabbing in and cutting forward gave it a lot more serious go thisaway -> juice. 

If I get another one, I will replace the tines with two ag or atv type wheels/tires bolted together on each side, same deal, drop for traction, up for moving to get where you are going or when you really don't need them. Mine has a hitch mounted on the back of the tiller for pulling a wagon. The tiller trick works really well if the ground is hard, semi frozen or frozen, etc. Even muddy it helps a lot, but the tines aren't perfect, well, because they cut, aren't really designed for traction, hence the idea for just wheels.


----------



## brokenbudget (Oct 27, 2011)

zogger said:


> Nice ride. I have a model c-101, it is the only tractor I actually own. Before we moved here, I used it for dragging logs out and big landscaping rocks around. My traction advantage was/still is the tiller mounted on the back. along with a lot of added weight in the rear, if I started to get stuck I would throw the PTO on, engage the tiller, and drop it down. All them tines grabbing in and cutting forward gave it a lot more serious go thisaway -> juice.
> 
> If I get another one, I will replace the tines with two ag or atv type wheels/tires bolted together on each side, same deal, drop for traction, up for moving to get where you are going or when you really don't need them. Mine has a hitch mounted on the back of the tiller for pulling a wagon. The tiller trick works really well if the ground is hard, semi frozen or frozen, etc. Even muddy it helps a lot, but the tines aren't perfect, well, because they cut, aren't really designed for traction, hence the idea for just wheels.


 
yeah i thought i was the only one who did that with the tiller i like the wheelhorses. they seem to hold up very well and won't put you in the poorhouse when they break. the one in the pic is currently up for sale. i have a couple more garden tractors and this one just isn't getting used like it should.


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 28, 2011)

I do love my little diesel repowered Allis. Though I don't use the arch much now since getting the dump bed truck. Think my next project will be building a maneuverable, low trailer for getting rounds from tight spaces quickly back to the truck.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ah yes. I forgot about your repower. That was a nice Thread and a nice job that you did Nuzz. Maybe you should resurrect it for the newbs.:msp_smile:


----------



## 1grnlwn (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 204831


Like to mow fast!


----------



## 1grnlwn (Oct 29, 2011)

really fast!View attachment 204832


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 29, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Ah yes. I forgot about your repower. That was a nice Thread and a nice job that you did Nuzz. Maybe you should resurrect it for the newbs.:msp_smile:


 

Well, I AM considering getting another Allis/Simplicity and knowing my luck, the motor WILL blow up shortly after getting it home, so I might end up doing another repower anyways...


----------



## EZRYDER (Oct 29, 2011)

*Nice JD ccarpen!*

That JD is sweet! Looks like new! Are you sure it's 80's? I am restoring a wimpy sears LT 8 lawn tractor (built by Murray in the late 70's ) for wood hauling which I bought for a song. It looks great, little rust which I am fixing and I need a throttle handle assembly. Can't seem to find exact part so hunting for similar. Any help? Haven't tried to haul yet but I am small scale with 1.5 acres which I have been piling up with wood for 20 years and it is time to clean up! Only going to pull a small lawn tractor dump cart though. Also looking to do something with the exhaust situation. It goes in my face. Need to rout it up or back. I can't believe it was originally built to just blow out the front of the tractor. Otherwise everything works great! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Oct 29, 2011)

*thanks ezryder*

Thanks, i just repainted it this year. I tell you what for the price compared to an atv/utv you cant beat a good old mower. As far as your parts go,only suggestion i have is to scour the web. I know partstree.com is great for reference, with schematics and part numbers. Might try just a google search for your mower, like sears lt8 parts. Good luck!


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Thanks guys and keep them coming!*

I was hoping Whitespider and Nuzzy would post their tractors. Thanks guys truly unique and well built rigs. I had seen theirs in other threads and was hoping to see more. Love seeig all the different brands,setups,adaptations.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, but mine ain't as pretty as Nuzzy's is.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Oct 29, 2011)

*this aint no beauty contest,lol*



Whitespider said:


> Yeah, but mine ain't as pretty as Nuzzy's is.


 
It dont have to be pretty, it just Works! Cudos to Nuzzy for a great looking machine. But both of your tractors are great! I like nice looking machines, but i have a tendancy to be hard on paint jobs. Oh and love the wheel weights and winch, spider. Nuzzy great fab work.


----------



## zogger (Oct 29, 2011)

Nuzzy said:


> Well, I AM considering getting another Allis/Simplicity and knowing my luck, the motor WILL blow up shortly after getting it home, so I might end up doing another repower anyways...



post the repower link please!


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 29, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Yeah, but mine ain't as pretty as Nuzzy's is.



Like that has ever stopped any of us! Haha

Maintenance-wise, I keep up on all my stuff, but I sure do abuse the hell out the equipment I own! Well, maybe abuse isn't the perfect word, but I do work stuff hard. I can assure you the only reason that GT looks even halfway decent is because I stripped and repainted it while waiting for some engine rebuild parts :msp_razz:

I'm a strong believer in function over form, and Whitespider's setup is a great one in my book! People that worry about scratches aren't gonna get much use out of their equipment in the woods :wink2:





zogger said:


> post the repower link please!




I guess I never did an actual repower thread here; I had just quoted myself from a Allis/Simplicity forum I'm on. Starts on post #18 http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/143468.htm 

Turns out I never actually needed to cut the hood. I threw another hood on from my parts tractor and just bent it slightly outward. Hence why some pics have the ugly cut hood and others have it straight.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 29, 2011)

whitespider, LOVE your custom 10 is it? i'm a Sears guy too. i run the suburbans and i have many! can't say enough about what you've done with your rig, fantastic!

nuzzy, i am also a firm believer in function over form. your allis is an awesome machine and i'm goin right now to read your repower thread.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Nuzzy, my thread titled "My firewood tools" has some pics of a trailer I built a few weeks ago to pull behind my brother in laws Steiner tractor. So far it's working great and is good for smaller mowers.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 29, 2011)

I had this Cub Cadet 2072 but sold it to a fellow in NC before I moved.







I also have a JD 317 that is has a hydro and power steering as well as triple remotes. I have probably owned 40+ tractors (up to 105 HP) and none of them had triple remotes.






Also have several year old JD 115 plus an old 212.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 204995
View attachment 204996
well this is my little mower. she does a great job of cutting the grass. The 54 inch deck makes quick work of my acre and half. My yard is hilly so i filled the tires with automotive windsheild washer fluid to add weight, I also mounted an old stack of 5,20 lbs weights to the front bumper, fabed up a rear 3 point hitch. it works great for pulling my 4x8 trailer, yard drag and leaf rake.


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 30, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> not a very good pic, but i use this quite often to go get a few pieces:msp_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice WH. I'm about to buy a 312-8 from my BIL. 

This is all I have now:





I'm afraid of burning up the hydro trans.


----------



## dustytools (Oct 30, 2011)

Heres my 1974 Case 446. Gonna put some fluid in the rears and try it out this winter.View attachment 205053


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Oct 31, 2011)

great lookin tractors guys, keep 'em comin!


----------



## EZRYDER (Nov 1, 2011)

*Would like advice on my Sears LT 8/36 restoration*

Luv em all! The best looking color to me is the JD. I am thinking of forging my Sears LT8/36 (I am currently restoring) by doing it up in JD colors. What do you think? The body on my late 70's LT is wonderful for it's age. Just need a little touch up paint and a little welding on the bottom of the grill but it was painted red by a body guy owner a few years ago which I think is better than the original grey but for me the JD green and yellow is the coolest! If I can't get enough hauling power out of it I have to research the possible 10 and 12 HP tecumsa engines that were options in the day for that series and locate one. One of the problems is I can't find any markings on my 8 Hp engine to help find compatible higher powers. I am told by one source that I need to pay attention to shaft length, width and mount pattern. It's a bit above my head as an accountant in the suburbs of Western Suffolk county Long Island NY. Any comments to any of the above are sincerely welcomed.
EZRYDER


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 1, 2011)

for hauling a trailer load of wood i think the 8hp should be fine for you. i had an LT10/36 and it had more than enough power for around the yard. your biggest problem might be maintaining traction with such a light machine if hauling heavy loads as was my problem. your previous information of crankshaft length, diameter, and engine mounting bolt pattern was correct. any verticle shaft engine matching these three criteria should work in your application as long as it will clear the hood, steering, battery, etc. share some pix of that little monster!


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 1, 2011)

With small tractors such as these it really ain't so much about the horsepower, it's about traction first and gearing second. If you spin a wheel pulling a heavy load then your tractor already has more HP and torque then it can put on the ground... you have to find a way to put that wasted power on the ground... and adding more HP won't help at all. If your tractor can't get the load moving, pull it up hill, or over rough ground without smoking the belt and killing the engine you need lower gearing... more HP will just chew up the belt faster.

Back in the day they made two types of "yard" tractors...
One was called a "Lawn Tractor", usually a bit lighter built and higher geared, cost less money and mostly intended for mowing yards. There may have been a limited selection of attachments, such as a snow blower for doing the driveway.
The second type was called a "Garden Tractor", they were built heavier and cost more money. Usually there was a long list of attachments... just about anything available for full size tractors, including loaders, plows and whatnot. All these attachments needed power to work, and by supplying lower gearing the operator could balance the percentage of power required by the drive wheels... leaving more power for the attachment. It also allowed the tractor move slowly at full throttle when required, such as using the garden tiller attachment... using full throttle to power the tiller but in low gear the tracker moved at a snails pace, leaving near 100% of the power for the tiller. The low gearing was often a real transmission (instead of some slip-pulley design) with more gears (maybe 7 or 8 instead of 3 or 4), or like my old Sears Custom XL, it had a two-speed axle that allowed super-low gearing throughout the full range of the transmission, including reverse.

Either way, adding a couple more HP to your tractor won't make enough difference to justify the expense and effort.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Nov 1, 2011)

dustytools said:


> Heres my 1974 Case 446. Gonna put some fluid in the rears and try it out this winter.View attachment 205053


 
here's my old Case's... great little tractors!


----------



## fffrosty72 (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 205232


Just gave the 72' Sears custom 10 to my brother inlaw, that little yellow bastard can PULL!!

The JD is a 96' and the hydro is so nice, mows great and has pulled some dirt and wood in a little trailer, haven't really tested it out pulling yet.


----------



## EZRYDER (Nov 1, 2011)

*Thanks for the input guys! Whitespider- You have changed my course. Now another query*

What about changing the tires to real tractor tires instead of turf savers? The guy I bought them from did say they were't real good with traction and I will not be using it to cut grass. I have a path planned all around my property which is not lawn. My tires are in great shape. Do you think I can find a way to swap them or sell and then buy the ones with better traction? What do you call the "non-turf savers"? Here are some pics. I did't get the cart. He sold it to someone else before I got to him.


----------



## EZRYDER (Nov 1, 2011)

*Forgot to thank Chopperfreak*

Sorry Chopper, because of you AND whitespider I will be changing my tires instead of the engine. Any help as to how to do that for little money would be appreciated.


----------



## danrclem (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought this Husqvarna PZ5426FX last weekend. It's a commercial mower that they've had out since 2010 (I think). It's a heavy duty unit and weighs in at 1,260 lbs. I don't have much time on it but it cuts very well and is very fast. It's supposed to mow at 11 mph but I'll never be able to go that fast while mowing even though it has a suspension seat that makes the ride smoother. I plan on mounting a ball on the back of it so that I can pull my splitter with it. I have Husqvarna saws but I really didn't set out to buy a Husqvarna mower but with the price and quality I just couldn't turn this one down. 

I had a Craftsman garden tractor that my wife burned up. I mean that literally too. It caught on fire and destroyed it.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> With small tractors such as these it really ain't so much about the horsepower, it's about traction first and gearing second. If you spin a wheel pulling a heavy load then your tractor already has more HP and torque then it can put on the ground... you have to find a way to put that wasted power on the ground... and adding more HP won't help at all. If your tractor can't get the load moving, pull it up hill, or over rough ground without smoking the belt and killing the engine you need lower gearing... more HP will just chew up the belt faster.
> 
> Back in the day they made two types of "yard" tractors...
> One was called a "Lawn Tractor", usually a bit lighter built and higher geared, cost less money and mostly intended for mowing yards. There may have been a limited selection of attachments, such as a snow blower for doing the driveway.
> ...



very well put!



Hank Chinaski said:


> here's my old Case's... great little tractors!



the closest one in the pic, is that a 448? and what was it repowered with? them big case's are awesome machines!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 2, 2011)

EZRYDER said:


> What about changing the tires to real tractor tires instead of turf savers? The guy I bought them from did say they were't real good with traction and I will not be using it to cut grass. I have a path planned all around my property which is not lawn. My tires are in great shape. Do you think I can find a way to swap them or sell and then buy the ones with better traction? What do you call the "non-turf savers"? Here are some pics. I did't get the cart. He sold it to someone else before I got to him.


 
yes you can change the rear tires for better traction and even front tires for better steering in most cases. i'm fairly certain you can find AG tires (agricultural tread sometimes called bar tires) for the rear of your tractor. these will improve traction, but maybe a cheaper option for you would be tire chains. you don't have to remove the rims, you don't have to break the tires off of the rims etc. thats what i would do in your situation. and IMHO i think chains bite harder than AG's. and usually chains are a bit cheaper.

another thing you can do to improve traction is to add weight. you can buy and install wheel weights if your rims were made to accept them. you can also "load" your tires. this is when you let the air out of your tires and fill them with liquid such as automotive windsheild washer fliud, RV anti-freeze, oil, etc. then refill them with air. the most important thing to keep in mind when adding weight to any tractor is to keep the weight on the wheels as much as you can. every rearend is rated for a certain amount of weight. this is the weight the axles can carry reliably. if you keep the added weight on the wheels it doesn't count against the axle limitations because the axles don't have to "carry" or shoulder the weight, the tire does it all.

if when you've added traction and weight to the rear of your tractor you notice the front wheels no longer steer as well as they did before you can install tri-rib tires on the front as these are very good for steering traction. you can also add wheel weights if applicable and/or load the tires. 

keep us informed of what you decide!


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 2, 2011)

EZRYDER said:


> What about changing the tires to real tractor tires instead of turf savers? The guy I bought them from did say they were't real good with traction…



I think you’re being too quick to spend money. I wouldn’t change anything until I tried pulling what I wanted it to pull… maybe it’ll be just fine the way it is. I would caution you though… that’s a fairly light-duty tractor and if you start increasing traction and loading the transaxle may not hold up. A lot of those light-duty mowers don’t even have bearings in the transaxle, just machined bosses in the case that the shafts/gears/etc. rotate in.


----------



## Agnes (Nov 2, 2011)

*Here are pics of my little tractor setup*

Here a couple pics of my setup.

View attachment 205371
View attachment 205372


----------



## jags (Nov 2, 2011)

Nuzzy said:


> Think my next project will be building a maneuverable, low trailer for getting rounds from tight spaces quickly back to the truck.



Naaa...don't do it, it will never pull the weight.:msp_biggrin:
(thats about 4000 pounds of white oak.)
View attachment 205403


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 2, 2011)

jags said:


> Naaa...don't do it, it will never pull the weight.:msp_biggrin:
> (thats about 4000 pounds of white oak.)
> View attachment 205403


 
My old Sears/Craftsman would pull it...
In fact, it's pulled more than that.


----------



## jags (Nov 2, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> My old Sears/Craftsman would pull it...
> In fact, it's pulled more than that.


 
It was a lame joke. That is about the same tractor as Nuzzy's and it will yank that trailer all over. That is not my normal setup, I was just using it to move around the yard. They really don't get much tougher than the old Allis Chalmers/international/case/Bolans,etc. The old skool garden tractors were built pretty rigid.


----------



## EZRYDER (Nov 2, 2011)

*You guys sound right again*

I haven't even tried to pull anything yet! Jumping the gun again. Better wait till I fix my chain, brakes and sloppy steering before I crash into something else (crashed into a gate and broke my chain trying to go through a gate in a turn with no brakes and about ten inches of play on the steering wheel). Grill out getting welded. Cracks where it is bolted to the chassis. Going to fix cracks in seat with DAP black silicone caulk. More news later.


----------



## zogger (Nov 2, 2011)

jags said:


> It was a lame joke. That is about the same tractor as Nuzzy's and it will yank that trailer all over. That is not my normal setup, I was just using it to move around the yard. They really don't get much tougher than the old Allis Chalmers/international/case/Bolans,etc. The old skool garden tractors were built pretty rigid.



--my wheel horse pulled my full size factory camper high top chevy van home when it broke down up the street. 6700 lbs, chained it up, drove away.


----------



## Nuzzy (Nov 2, 2011)

jags said:


> It was a lame joke. That is about the same tractor as Nuzzy's and it will yank that trailer all over.




Love it! I'm looking for another old Allis/Simplicity to buy. I'm tired of changing implements  Figure I'll have one with plow and one with blower during winter, and then one woods tractor while the other mows come summer. Of course, why stop at two... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## zogger (Nov 2, 2011)

*deals*



Nuzzy said:


> Love it! I'm looking for another old Allis/Simplicity to buy. I'm tired of changing implements  Figure I'll have one with plow and one with blower during winter, and then one woods tractor while the other mows come summer. Of course, why stop at two... :biggrinbounce2:



--if you can find deals, that's cool. It's finding the deals that is hard, to have multiple garden tractors. I have found that the old good quality garden tractors are being bought up by the richer "collectors" (same like saws, barn queens, shelf queens, used for shows mostly) and there aren't near as many deals out there now as there was even ten years ago. It is almost to the point I am thinking why bother, for near the same money used for a garden tractor, one of the good makes and models, you can bump right up to a used still good running or don't need much full size tractor. Like day in and out you can find old still running good some number n fords out there, usually with a few implements, for a grand to fifteen hundred. Or a used 4x4 truck for that matter, just rig it for offroad use only, don't register it or insure it, ain't needed just on your own property, just put some mambo mudders on it or chains, etc and haul away. 

Ya, it's neat to do real work cool stuff with the little guys, but economics is economics, too. So it is really a crapshoot finding decent ones for cheap in order to have many multiples with dedicated implements and tasks. Same with those ATVs, I see what guys drop on them and geez....$$$$ nuts, I'll take a cab and a heater and big bed for that sort of loot. Heck, you can get a good used backhoe and front loader for what one of those ATV quads cost.

I was thinking back..coolest smallish wood hauler I ever saw was some old hippie friends of mine on a big farm/commune place (talking olden daze here) had a ford Model A with a factory (I sure think it was factory, but maybe I am wrong on that) tractor conversion kit. It got used *all* the time for all sorts of real work, including as a log skidder. It was spiffy. Reliable, too. That sucker would crank any temperature, and got left parked outside all the time, rain or snow or shine.


----------



## EZRYDER (Nov 3, 2011)

*You are RIGHT ON Zogger!*

It is that kind of thinking that sets you apart from the crowd. I am sure this has made you successful in whatever you do. I try to think the same "out of the box" way and have done pretty well with it and keep on trying. I am not wealthy but am doing a lot better than I might have otherwise by not letting the conventional thinkers get in the way of my original thoughts. Many laugh at my methods because they are different but my attitude is always that I have a better idea and don't care about what anyone thinks unless I agree with it! That is what makes for success and you keep at it!
EZRYDER


----------



## tomsteve (Nov 3, 2011)

Nuzzy said:


> Love it! I'm looking for another old Allis/Simplicity to buy. I'm tired of changing implements  Figure I'll have one with plow and one with blower during winter, and then one woods tractor while the other mows come summer. Of course, why stop at two... :biggrinbounce2:





http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2677540049.html
is this a deal?


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 3, 2011)

I’m not thinking that’s a great deal *tomsteve*, but it’s a fair price for an old lawn mower without the lawn mowing attachment I supose. That’s a pretty light duty tractor… the give-a-way is the small(ish) rear drive wheels, the stamped steel step-through frame and the minimal 3-speed transmission... basically a lawn mower. I don’t think that’s the type of machine *zogger* was talking about. Back in the late 50’s, the 60’s, and even the early 70’s, several companies built little “Garden Tractors” that were just as well engineered and built as the larger, full-size tractors. They had heavy solid steel frames, heavy solid or forged steel front axles, a “real” transmission and rear axle. A few were powered by little two, three and four cylinder gas or diesel engines with direct hookup to the transmission and running gear (i.e., no belts or chains) Some had PTO’s, three-point hitches, hydraulics and even 4-wheel drive. They even have grease zerks at all the wear points. Just about anything you could attach to a full-size tractor was available in miniature version… bottom plows, discs, augers, loaders, planters, cultivators… plus things like garden tillers, snow blowers, mowers and such. They were used to “farm” a garden, or gardens… gardens much larger than most suburban yards are today… and, as a secondary function, they could also mow the grass if you purchased the mowing attachment (many were purchased without the mower, as the owner never intended to mow with it). They were actually built with “pulling” as one of the design features. They were heavy, solid machines… one man could not pick up the front or rear by himself, unless he was a really good man.

Except for a few rare and very expensive examples, those types of machines haven’t been manufactured for decades now… and they’ve become increasingly valuable as the tractor collectors buy them up. Now-a-days they just make glorified lawn mowers and call them “tractors”… cheap vertical crankshaft shaft engines, some sort of flimsy transaxle (many without bearings), and stamped steel construction… heck, you can’t even buy one without a belly-mower attached and most can be picked up and carried by two average guys. Once the mower deck craps-out they ain’t worth much… ‘cause what else are they good for? The cheap transaxle won’t support any significant weight without bending or breaking, and if you load them too much the lack of bearings just wears them out in no-time-flat. The front axles and steering will fold-over if ya’ abuse it in any way. Even the belt-drive system has plastic pulleys and parts. One thing is for sure… ain’t no way you’re gonna’ hook on to a full size trailer full of firewood and pull it out’a the woods… at least, not for very long.


----------



## tomsteve (Nov 3, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> I’m not thinking that’s a great deal *tomsteve*, but it’s a fair price for an old lawn mower without the lawn mowing attachment I supose. That’s a pretty light duty tractor… the give-a-way is the small(ish) rear drive wheels, the stamped steel step-through frame and the minimal 3-speed transmission... basically a lawn mower. I don’t think that’s the type of machine *zogger* was talking about. Back in the late 50’s, the 60’s, and even the early 70’s, several companies built little “Garden Tractors” that were just as well engineered and built as the larger, full-size tractors. They had heavy solid steel frames, heavy solid or forged steel front axles, a “real” transmission and rear axle. A few were powered by little two, three and four cylinder gas or diesel engines with direct hookup to the transmission and running gear (i.e., no belts or chains) Some had PTO’s, three-point hitches, hydraulics and even 4-wheel drive. They even have grease zerks at all the wear points.  Just about anything you could attach to a full-size tractor was available in miniature version… bottom plows, discs, augers, loaders, planters, cultivators… plus things like garden tillers, snow blowers, mowers and such. They were used to “farm” a garden, or gardens… gardens much larger than most suburban yards are today… and, as a secondary function, they could also mow the grass if you purchased the mowing attachment (many were purchased without the mower, as the owner never intended to mow with it). They were actually built with “pulling” as one of the design features. They were heavy, solid machines… one man could not pick up the front or rear by himself, unless he was a really good man.
> 
> Except for a few rare and very expensive examples, those types of machines haven’t been manufactured for decades now… and they’ve become increasingly valuable as the tractor collectors buy them up. Now-a-days they just make glorified lawn mowers and call them “tractors”… cheap vertical crankshaft shaft engines, some sort of flimsy transaxle (many without bearings), and stamped steel construction… heck, you can’t even buy one without a belly-mower attached and most can be picked up and carried by two average guys. Once the mower deck craps-out they ain’t worth much… ‘cause what else are they good for? The cheap transaxle won’t support any significant weight without bending or breaking, and if you load them too much the lack of bearings just wears them out in no-time-flat. The front axles and steering will fold-over if ya’ abuse it in any way. Even the belt-drive system has plastic pulleys and parts. One thing is for sure… ain’t no way you’re gonna’ hook on to a full size trailer full of firewood and pull it out’a the woods… at least, not for very long.







gotcha. i've been lookin to come across and old wheel horse or ford myself. seems when i see em i dont have the money and when i have the money the price is pretty crazy.


----------



## jags (Nov 3, 2011)

zogger said:


> -.....Or a used 4x4 truck..... you can get a good used backhoe and front loader.....



But I already have a Case backhoe and a 1959 Forward control 4x4 Jeep with plow. Jeeze, whats a guy supposed to do?:hmm3grin2orange:

Nuzzy, I do have 2 of the Allis Chalmers hydros. One was actually given to me (what a deal) because it was making "noise". Yeah, it was the pto clutches that were out of adjustment. That is the one in the pic. Its my mule and snow plow and traction engine. The other one pretty much stays as a dedicated mower.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Project hauler*

Finally got my project hauler. This will replace my Deere for towing/hauling duties.
18hp vtwin briggs 4sp tranny. Needs wiring redone. Plus it was FREE!!!!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Agnes said:


> Here a couple pics of my setup.
> 
> View attachment 205371
> View attachment 205372



nice trailer, and your truck driver seems right at home too!!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 3, 2011)

zogger said:


> --my wheel horse pulled my full size factory camper high top chevy van home when it broke down up the street. 6700 lbs, chained it up, drove away.



yup, most people don't give true garden tractors enough credit


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nuzzy said:


> Love it! I'm looking for another old Allis/Simplicity to buy. I'm tired of changing implements  Figure I'll have one with plow and one with blower during winter, and then one woods tractor while the other mows come summer. Of course, why stop at two... :biggrinbounce2:



exactly, just this past summer my garden tractor count was at 15. i'm now thinned down to 7.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 3, 2011)

ccarpen4753 said:


> Finally got my project hauler. This will replace my Deere for towing/hauling duties.
> 18hp vtwin briggs 4sp tranny. Needs wiring redone. Plus it was FREE!!!!



are you sure that's a v-twin and not an opposed twin?


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Nov 3, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> are you sure that's a v-twin and not an opposed twin?



Ya your right its an opposed twin, whoops wasnt thinking.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 4, 2011)

we all do it sometimes! LOL


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Thread. I just picked up this old Kubota a little while ago. Over the winter I am gonna give it a quick going over, mostly repainting the beat up tins. The chasis is actually in amazing shame under the 30 years of grease and grime and the little diesel purrs like a kitten. I'm looking for a chipper for it to take care of the brush piles.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah... very nice. That will be a real workhorse in a small package.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Nov 5, 2011)

My current tractor is a kubota B7100HST-D pretty close to yours. You can do A LOT of work with one. I've got a 4' bush hog that is built like an 8' one and I routinely go over 3" pine and saplings when land clearing. It's a very tough setup


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Fellas, I am pretty happy about getting it. That is a 4 foot finish mower attached in the pic, I didn't get it with the tractor as I didn't have the cash for both but if it's still around when I have some money i will grab it too. Also planning on building one of these for wood 
http://store.wiker.net/media/catalo...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img_8233.jpg


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 5, 2011)

cool! does anyone know where you can get some plans for a 4 wheel wagon?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Nov 5, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> cool! does anyone know where you can get some plans for a 4 wheel wagon?



there's one here along with a TON of other useful stuff... 

cd3wd - now available FREE on an offline 4xDVD set to Third World/Developing Countries - 4000 Electronic Books online and offline with Practical Technical Development Information for the Third World. Agriculture, Health, Education, Small Industries e


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 5, 2011)

wow! thanks friend, but a bit too much reading for me.


----------



## zogger (Nov 5, 2011)

*Great link!*



Hank Chinaski said:


> there's one here along with a TON of other useful stuff...
> 
> cd3wd - now available FREE on an offline 4xDVD set to Third World/Developing Countries - 4000 Electronic Books online and offline with Practical Technical Development Information for the Third World. Agriculture, Health, Education, Small Industries e



Yowza, thanks!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's one: http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/extpubs/Plans/6358.pdf

actually what I'd done was go to TSC and take pics of one of theirs and planned on scaling it up to suit my needs. One of the coolest ones I saw here didn't have a "floor" or sides, but was kinda skeletonized and he just loaded the long logs on it and then when he got to where he wanted to make a stack, he did all his bucking by not moving the logs, but just cutting straight thru them while on the trailer. When it was empty, he just drove away and the trailer would pull out of the wood pile.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Here's one: http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/extpubs/Plans/6358.pdf
> 
> actually what I'd done was go to TSC and take pics of one of theirs and planned on scaling it up to suit my needs. One of the coolest ones I saw here didn't have a "floor" or sides, but was kinda skeletonized and he just loaded the long logs on it and then when he got to where he wanted to make a stack, he did all his bucking by not moving the logs, but just cutting straight thru them while on the trailer. When it was empty, he just drove away and the trailer would pull out of the wood pile.



I believe your talking about the one under the "my firewood tools" thread. Great for limbs. He has quite a few cool toys and tools. Definetly recomend checking out that thread. There is also a smaller version of that trailer in that thread as well.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 5, 2011)

ccarpen4753, yeah that "my firewood tools" guy has lots of stuff, he must have $1000's invested in tools and equipment. And he mustn't have time to even use half of it, I bet his wife is tired of him spending money and time on wood cutting and gathering crap. And he spends hours on this site too. Some guys just have way too much time on their hands. The guy likely doesn't even put wood in the stove, he makes his poor wife do it. 
Let me know if you want more pics of the wagons, they are at my brother in laws but I can get some sometime. Working 6 days a week is a pain in the firewood pile.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 5, 2011)

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 7, 2011)

We lost the mower deck on my parents Kgro PowerPro 18hp lawn tractor the other day. My brother tossed it in with some scrap metal that they were getting rid of. :msp_angry:

It is geared fairly well, but I don't know how much it will really do. It looks like it may get used for hauling things out to the woods, and maybe a little wood hauling. 

Any suggestions for beefing up the tow hitch on these?


----------



## BrokenToys (Nov 7, 2011)

Found an old Craftsman Lawn Tractor on the side of the road that needed a carb overhaul ... took my old concrete mixing pan and welded up a little frame with some more random lawn tractor tires..and voila
View attachment 206191


i hope the photo goes through-this uploader for photos is, umm, different


----------



## EZRYDER (Nov 7, 2011)

*WOW Broken, what are the specs on that tractor?*

That is one load? How much HP on that sucker?
Larry,
East Patchogue


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Dont like making trips, Broken?*

Hate to hit a bump with a load like that, dang. I usually wont go that much, because i always find the one bump or hole big enough to send her over. Murphys law. Clever trailer setup, though.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 9, 2011)

real nice set up Broken! what is that a 12hp craftsman? got any more pix of your trailer? tried to rep ya but i'm shootin blanks.


----------



## BrokenToys (Nov 9, 2011)

It's an 11HP Briggs, and my son who loaded up the trailer! He said "put more on make it high!" so he went until he couldn't go any higher without using a stepstool (he's 6). It was his mower for the yard to drive around on too. Has to get rid of it to make room for our new project mower (more below).

Actually-using the mud pan as a bucket it is really quite stable; my only problem was making the rear axle with tires only 36" to fit through the gate. I wanted 46-48" but ended up sacrificing width for usability between the front yard and back. The pan is 34".

The frame for trailer I made out of an old hospital elevator bed, it was 1.5x3 box tube with a 1 7/8" trailer hitch bolted on. From there threw together a overbuilt rear axle with 1" axle shafts for the wheels. It will be getting an overhaul once I get some garage time to make the dump on it with an electric piston and replace the mud pan with a 3'w x 6'l flatbed with some stake sides because it would look cool. Hopefully by spring !! also will have to paint it to match the new (1974) firewood hauler/mower/resto project.

pictures attached
View attachment 206446

View attachment 206447


New wood hauler/mower. It was my uncle's which was taken apart by (?someone?) and I reassembled after bringing home 10 boxes of stuff and a frame LOL. Power is a KohlerK301AS. Now I need to find the snowplow which may be up in their attic in the garage.
View attachment 206451


----------



## LFEngineering (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re-powered & Resurrected Craftsman DYT400 = Tra-skidder*

Well before I started heating my house with wood I knew the importance of a good hard working tractor. Unfortunately when I made this conclusion my only "workhorse" was a BEAT 80's lawn chief. Needless to say I was elated when I saw a 2004 Craftsman DYT4000 tractor for sale on the side of the road. "Busted, $100 bucks" I figured, even broken it's better then the lawn chief and with my own machine / fabrication shop at my disposal I figured it was worth a shot. After some investigation the 24hp v-twin bent a connecting rod, cracking the block, bending cam shaft, ruining the oil pump & destroying the entire motor. Thankfully some quick searching on Craigslist yielded me a '85 Briggs & Stratton 16hp opposed twin. After a successful engine swap I decided to build my own 3pt / sleeve hitch assembly an implements. I fabricated a winch powered 3pt system, a 36" box blade, ripper shank, yard rake and recently an extended top link with log grapple. In the past 3 months I've skidded over 3 cords of wood with my tractor/skidder aka the Tra-skidder. Of course it's no full size tractor but drop that 3pt into the dirt, pull out the winch cable & it'll drag 3-400 lbs of wood. 



























See my other projects @ Left Field Engineering


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 12, 2011)

Just brought it home yesterday. My BIL sold it to me for 250.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 12, 2011)

Your BIL gave you a great deal. Looks like he really took care of the old beast too. I don't think that rig ever spent the night outside.


----------



## svon89 (Nov 12, 2011)

That wheelhorse is nice. It looks well taken care of. With the 8 speeds, and the 12hp, you will loose traction long before you run out of grunt. I have an 8hp wheelhorse with the 8spd trans for my daughter, and it is pretty well unstopable. They are a great tractor. Congrats.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 13, 2011)

My first haul. very conservative because I had to get through some soft ground.


----------



## BrokenToys (Nov 13, 2011)

LFEngineering said:


>


/Derail

I got a mower just like that [found on side of the road with a blown engine] !!! That one though is going to end up for Lawnmower Racing. 
Only hauling it's going to do is my a$$ around in circles !


----------



## LFEngineering (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea that Craftsman is a great tractor. I mean I know I'm pushing the limit of the "yard" tractor transmission, but I take it easy on it. You lawnmower racers are crazy, I prefer to a cage around my a$$. 

That's why I built this:











Work hard, Play Harder


----------



## upsnake (Nov 14, 2011)

Tractor is an Ariens GT 17, it has the draw bar in the back with a 2 inch ball for the log splitter, and then a pin for the lawn cart.

Then just a generic lawn cart, haha 













View attachment 207155

View attachment 207156


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Nov 14, 2011)

*vintage diy plans---interesting stuff*

Found this site on a lawnmower forum has some interesting plans i.e. forklift mast for front of lawn tractor and hydrauloc plow lift from a cars convertible motor
..kinda coolVintage Projects and Building Plans


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow.. i am very impressed with the three point and drawbar setups. I thought i had figured out what setup i was gonna build then somebody posts something different and now i have to rethink everything geez, lol. Loving the diversity and different degrees of customizing. Dont stop i want more!!!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my mowing set up. I have a LOT of off camber stuff with pond banks, ditches and retaining walls. Normal wide mowers scalp too much and I needed some flexibility while not breaking the bank. With this set up I cut 1 1/2 hours off cut time(down to a little under 3 now total) and gives a great cut. Turns on itself and works great for me. Been running it for 15 years now. Pull mowers last about 5 years and got another rider the same size. Still running the original caster wheels but the rear wheels wear out on the pull behinds about every 5 years as well. 






This is when I first made it. Made a frame work with a ball hitch type hook up on the front of the pull mowers. It's 1/4" so it's bullet proof. Mounts to the wheel location and 2 bolts through the deck. Used pipe for trailing arms and bending them with the pipe wrenchs here for the spacing. I welded a gusset across after it was right.






Here's a close up of the hitch. It's 1/4" angle iron notched out and heat bent around on the mower mount side. Makes for a nice looking, sturdy piece. Design allows movement everywhere but still a rigid mount which is needed for tracking on off cambers. attachment takes about 5 seconds as its a single bolt drop in through a collar held in place by gravity. No breaks in 15 years so it's passed the abuse test  Cut width is a 64 inch swath.

Redneck to some but a lot cheaper AND does a better job for me than a high dollar setup.


----------



## LFEngineering (Nov 14, 2011)

CCAR: Another feature of my cable system is by changing the orientation of the pullies I can also have power down. It's a quick conversion, takes about 30 seconds. When I have it configured for power down I use bungee cords as a spring return. I don't use this feature that often because the weight of the implements is normally enough but it sure makes washing under the deck easy.


----------



## zogger (Nov 14, 2011)

MGoBlue said:


> Just brought it home yesterday. My BIL sold it to me for 250.



Nice! You have the rear hitch manual lifter, meaning there are a *ton* of attachments you can put on the thing as well.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 21, 2011)

Wasting NO time giving this thing a work out, about a dozen loads this weekend.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 21, 2011)

> You lawnmower racers are crazy, I prefer to a cage around my a$$.



One of the first years they had lawn mower races at my town's fair, I got a standby assignment with our service truck at it (usually I got to hang out at the mechanical pulls with it instead).

Be damned if one of the ladies didn't wipe out, go through the hay bales, and skidded her self under the chainlink fence at the far side of the ring. She was in surprisingly good shape for the ride she took, I know we transported but IIRC that was simply a precaution.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 22, 2011)

MGoBlue said:


> Wasting NO time giving this thing a work out, about a dozen loads this weekend.



them old GT's are all i run. awesome trailer btw!


----------



## zogger (Nov 22, 2011)

*Wheel Horse*



MGoBlue said:


> Wasting NO time giving this thing a work out, about a dozen loads this weekend.



Great little tractors. Got tons of moxie in a small package! Mine has about had it with the original kohler in it, though, too much voodoo and like chicken sacrafices to get it to start anymore, but man it is old and got some hours on it, can't complain much.. I am thinking repower either one of the small diesels *or* I might go all electric drive, which would be a hoot to build. Then I would have my own gas station with my solar panels!

I am not enthusiastic about rebuilding that Kohler...not much at all. Trying to slide away from gassers as much as possible. Two stroke hand held devices sort of hard to do that (although my battery saw has exceeded all my expectations), but anything I am riding in anymore, on or off road, for any reason, I want diesel or electric or even diesel/electric hybrid.


----------

